# Gymnocorymbus ternetzi



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

SWOAPiEs,

Tank raised. $5 for 6. Quarter sized, not full grown. Great schooling fish. Also known as Black Skirt Tetra, Black Widow Tetra, & Black Tetra. Available for pickup before the meeting or delivery to November's meeting.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll take $5 worth. Pick up at November's meeting.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I'll take $5 worth. Pick up at November's meeting.


Sounds good, TLG. I have plenty more to go around!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I also have X-Ray Tetras, Neon Tetras, & Rosy Barbs (Oh, my!) that I have breed and raised, I can bring to the meeting for the same price as the Blacks, if any members are interested.

Shelly has 4 silver dollar (coin) sized Angelfish that she's looking to get rid of. 3 Blacks & 1 Gold. They grew up too quickly on her.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

how much is she asking for the angels? any idear of the bloodline? ie, where she got them?

thanks


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

TheLoachGuy said:


> how much is she asking for the angels? any idear of the bloodline? ie, where she got them?
> 
> thanks


The Angel's are from the one, the only, Endlerman!

Wayne, can you share anything about the Angelfish Shelly got from you?

Right now she is asking $15 for all 4.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sale pending on the Angelfish.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The Angelfish have been sold. 

I'm logged in and can't edit a previous post of mine. Weird.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Weird.


Yes you are! 

My mom would love to get some more neons for the tank in my old bedroom. What are those going for?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

This isn't the first time I've heard that! 

The Neons are all spoken for right now. I think I'm going to start pumping out a few batches here soon. Going to try the Cardinals again too.


----------

